# Vintage/retro Fridges



## JaseH (7/5/12)

Had to show off my new(old) beer fridge I scored over the weekend.


















Previous owner said his grandma purchased it new and last time it was switched on "it got cold" but wasn't sure how cold and it may need a gas top up?





I wasn't confident it would work but the price was right so I decided to risk it. Well its currently full of beer and sitting at about 4 C (a bit too cold - I know! I'm still adjusting the thermostat settings). It's in pretty good nick for a 60yo fridge and runs as quiet as mouse. I love it! I'm chasing down a new door seal for it now and plan to tidy it up a bit more.

I love these old fridges, anyone else got anything they can show off?


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (7/5/12)

I love these as well, I have a Kelvinator which makes yours look new.
You will have to make a door seal.
I will post a pic when I have time.
Nev


----------



## Feldon (7/5/12)

Fridge Repairs Sydney claim to have parts for old models.




http://www.fridgerepairs.com.au/kelvinator...tor_repairs.htm


----------



## browndog (7/5/12)

I think with fridges, the old adage "they don't make em like they used to" stands firm. I have an old whirlpool (bout 30yrs) that has seen the death of about three other $50 special fermenting fridges over the years.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## HoppingMad (7/5/12)

Yup. The door seal looks wonky up the right side in your first shot.

If the fridge is cooling to the point of freezing will need new thermostat too or the existing one turned down. 

If the previous owner says it's going too cold you've got no problems with gas/or needing to re-gas sound like that should all be hunky dory.

That said moving a fridge/bumping it can sometimes affect the gas so keep an eye on it to see it maintains a good consistent temp. 

I use a little fridge thermometer from Jaycar to monitor mine Jaycar Digi Thermometer, but many people simply stick a standard mercury thermometer in a glass of water or tape one in there to check it.

Enjoy your new purchase, looks way cool (pardon the pun)  

Hopper.


----------



## homebrewkid (7/5/12)

i had a frigdaire by general motors holdens but had no room for it when i moved so i took the badge off it and put it out the front

it was gone when i went out for a smoke 5 mins later

miss that fridge need to get another one now

cheers: HBK


----------



## JaseH (7/5/12)

I've actually got another of the same model buried in my garage.  The original plan was to extract that one out and tidy it up, but its a bit worse for wear(covered in graffiti) and missing the handle(which is one of its coolest features). Then I spotted this one for sale, the exact same model, I decided it would be cheaper to buy it instead. So basically I have a backup in the shed for spares.



> Yup. The door seal looks wonky up the right side in your first shot.



Yeah the door seal is shagged. Its still in one piece but badly degraded on the door opening side and isn't providing a great seal. I've contacted a local fridge door seal supplier and they say they have something suitable so I'll check that out. Otherwise I can get the original profile seal from these guys in the states but its a bit $$$!

http://store.antiqueappliances.com/Door-Gaskets_c_8.html

I've just got my glass thermometer in there at the moment to check the temp and its holding pretty steady and doesn't appear to be working very hard. My biggest fear was it would need re-gassing. Electrical/thermostat problems I can probably work with.


----------



## Spoonta (7/5/12)

same as mine looks good mate


----------



## Spork (7/5/12)

Nice old 'fridges.
re: thermostats - I'd just wire an STC-1000 up so I could dial in the temp I wanted.


----------



## bex9 (24/4/20)

Hi, i have purchased this same fridge to restore. The only thing it has on it is model 245. I can not find any details online on this fridge model number at all. Can anyone help me with this please?


----------

